# Survey



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Anyone else get this in email?

A global ag equipment manufacturer needs your help with an important research project.

In exchange for about 15 minutes of your time, you'll receive a $25 eGift card from your choice of Amazon, Bass Pro Shops, Home Depot or Walmart.

Please follow the link below to an online survey about farming. This survey may be different from others you've taken. It explores your feelings about the whole experience of farming.

The survey is anonymous. Your name will never be linked with your responses. So please say whatever's on your mind. We want to hear it all.

Once you complete the survey, your eGift will be sent to you within 14 days in a separate email.

Thank you very much for your opinions and your help

*Follow this link to the Survey:*

Take the Survey

Or copy and paste the URL below into your internet browser:
http://thecraftongroup.qualtrics.com/WRQualtricsSurveyEngine?Q_DL=acaWoZaWI9fe2c5_a9U1YRaqOgIriHX_MLRP_3JXithWg8lKpBhH&Q_CHL=email

Follow the link to opt out of future emails:


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

No.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I took it.....took a bout 5 minutes....maybe 10 basic ag questions....seemed awful easy for $25...but survey company was legitimate.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

It says I already took it? I don't remember getting a gift card. Or a survey.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Teslan said:


> It says I already took it? I don't remember getting a gift card. Or a survey.


That is a copy of MY link....and after I went back to copy for ht.

Regards, Mike


----------

